# question about venison hindquarters



## wnctracker (Sep 21, 2017)

What cut do you think makes the best roast?  Top round, bottom round, rump??  I like to keep one roast out of each hindquarter and have always kept the top round/sirloin, it turns out delicious when braised but I'm not sure if I've been picking the best one or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 21, 2017)

No difference in venison. I have been doing this for 40 years and basically just trim all the fat & silver skin, cut it against the grain and you will have very tasty & tender meat


----------



## mowin (Sep 21, 2017)

If cooked properly,  there all great. Although, i usually take the eye of round out and fry that up with a little butter and garlic...:drool


----------



## griz400 (Sep 21, 2017)

Try this with a hind quarter 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244052/venison-roast-please-help#post_1543460


----------



## tallbm (Sep 21, 2017)

WNCTracker said:


> What cut do you think makes the best roast? Top round, bottom round, rump?? I like to keep one roast out of each hindquarter and have always kept the top round/sirloin, it turns out delicious when braised but I'm not sure if I've been picking the best one or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm good question.

If you are going to cook for a while and want more flavor with connective tissue then I would say the chuck roast, I pulled an image from online:













1f01b88e1b039f5d5e1e97ca0848a563.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Sep 21, 2017






I say this because it has plenty of connective silver skin and such that if you cook for long enough will melt away into some flavorful stuff and doesn't do so hot if cooked quickly or if you try to cut steaks out of the chuck roast. 

NOW, I most often keep the Top Round roast because it is the biggest.  I can do small quick roasts, cut up for chunks of meat for kabobs or quick cook stew, and my favorite I like to cut the top round into 3  half inch to an inch steaks that I marinate to grill as Venison Fajitas!!!

Personally I like the Bottom Round for Fajitas a little better because of its size and texture BUT it is never nearly as big as the top round.

So it turns out every year I keep the best 7-15 pounds worth of Top Round roasts (out of about the 6 deer we bring back from our annual hunt), and I grind the other uglier or less desirable roasts for my pure venison grind and for the extra sausage grind meat I need to hit my sausage meat weights.  I do clean quite a bit of silver skin out of the Chuck though.  If you wouldn't throw the tissue in a skillet and eat it then it has no business being in the grind :)

 On a final note, I suggest you keep the Shanks and leave the Heal on the shank (see left and right shanks have heal muscle left attached)!













DSC_0311[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ May 15, 2017






I make Braised Venison shanks in the oven and OH MY LORD the dish is out of this world!!! all that extra ugly tissue melts away into savory goodness when braised for a few hours.  The shank might now be my favorite cut off the deer and is such a waste to grind and produce bad grind meat with all of the silver skin and connective tissue in that cut of the animal.

I hope this info has helped, and best of luck with your Venison hinds!


----------

